# Revue Tsar Bomba Chronographe



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose de découvrir un hommage à la célèbre Richard Mille RM-11 avec cette montre *Tsar Bomba*

*



*


----------

